# Does this bike have a rear suspension lockout?



## iDqnnez (Aug 10, 2021)

I just got a quick question does a 2011 trek session 8 have a rear suspension lockout?

link to bike: https://m.pinkbike.com/product/trek/2011-session-8/


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

Nope.


----------

